# USVI STT week 8 Feb 22- Mar 1 2014 studio



## Tia (Jan 18, 2014)

USVI   ST Thomas

Bluebeard's Castle week 8 - unit 308-   Hilltop I  for rent  Feb 22- Mar 1   if  interested last minute. $600/week bargain for this time of year. It's half of a lock out unit, studio. Partial kitchen, balcony with views of the Charlotte Amalie harbor, king bed and pullout sleeper sofa. 


Email or private message me directly if interested.


----------



## Tia (Jan 22, 2014)

still available


----------



## Tia (Jan 25, 2014)

Wonderful place


----------



## Tia (Jan 30, 2014)

Still available


----------



## Tia (Feb 6, 2014)

*Feb 22-26th Sat- Wed*

Partial week 8 - unit 308 studio- Bluebeard's Castle Hilltop I  for rent  Feb 22- 26 Sat- Wed.   If anyone is interested last minute. $100/night. It's half of a lock out unit. Email or pm me directly if interested.


----------



## Tia (Feb 11, 2014)

*Extra nights*

USVI  STT

Extra nights unit 308 studio- Bluebeard's Castle Hilltop I Available

 Feb 22- 26    Sat- Wed


----------



## hefleycatz (Feb 15, 2014)

[I'm sorry - but in this forum you can only request dates in the next 45 days. DeniseM]


----------

